# Winstrol



## Beefcake (Apr 28, 2017)

Doing a cycle of test T-4 and Winstrol.  Started the winstrol at 50mg a day then upped to 70mg.  All along I've been dry heaving after working out hard.  I've also had the runs 3-4 times a day.  I'm thinking its from dehydration.  I drink water all day but I think  with the Winstrol it's not enough.  Opinions?


----------



## PFM (Apr 28, 2017)

I have done my share of Winny, although not a 'hunger maker' never got sick. I'd put that on the T4. Stanozolol will dry out your joints and make them vulnerable to injuries you cannot undo. If you are cutting for a photo$hoot or a BB Comp then Winny can be justified, otherwise not so much.

I have Nan & Test results when Diet IS King produce equal results and no long term consequences.


----------



## knightmare999 (Apr 28, 2017)

I've never experienced the issues described with winny, but agree with the above comment about its effect on joints.


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 28, 2017)

So maybe split up doses I've day?  Also very bad stomach cramps


----------



## Seeker (Apr 28, 2017)

Wtf man. You're taking the winstrol all at once? You realize winstrol has a life of 8 hours? Why would you take the whole 70 mgs at once?


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 29, 2017)

Was 50 per day then upped to 70?  WhT would you suggest?  Still dehydrated and having runs


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2017)

Dude you are probably just sick. Go take some Imodium


----------



## Seeker (Apr 29, 2017)

Beefcake said:


> Was 50 per day then upped to 70?  WhT would you suggest?  Still dehydrated and having runs



I would suggest splitting your dose 2-3 times throughout the day. You're dehydrated because you have the runs.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 29, 2017)

Oh noooo theyre saying winny...

 yikes!


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 3, 2017)

Are you still feeling sick while taking it? Curious if maybe your were just sick.


----------



## Classical Atlas (May 3, 2017)

It sounds like the stomach bug.. 24hrs or so will tell..50mg winny should be fine. Use the extra 20mg to prolong the cycle.


----------



## Beachbungalow07 (May 25, 2017)

*Winny Only ? Nolva PCT*

Hey sorry to jump right in here. First time on UGBB and been reading this thread and it sounds like you guys are the right ones to ask some questions about winny too. (If theres a better place to post this, let me know, sorry about that)

First off, I'm 29, been working out since 16, eat a healthy diet, worked at a supp store all through college, and read a decent amount about cycles and orals and PCT's and everything, but never tried any besides 19 nortren when I was young and dumb at 19. I know test should be the real base of any cycle/stack, but I have been reading on taking Winny only and following it up with Nolva as a PCT. I am not looking to get huge, just add a few more pounds, shed some fat, and look good over summer and to follow. No contest prep or anything like that. Have any of you done a winny only cycle? Or can you give me some advice? Thinking of running 50mg e/d for 6-8 wks then start Nolva at 40mg's for 2 weeks than 20mg's for 4 wks. I would get blood work just to be safe before/middle/after. Will this work? Should I add anything? Waste of money? Anything would be great to hear from someone with experience. Thanks again. ~Matt` 

Support supps:
Multi V
CLA/Carnitine
Relora
Omega 3
L-Arginine
MSM & Glucosamine
Milk Thistle/ Liver Support


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 25, 2017)

Beachbungalow07 said:


> Hey sorry to jump right in here. First time on UGBB and been reading this thread and it sounds like you guys are the right ones to ask some questions about winny too. (If theres a better place to post this, let me know, sorry about that)
> 
> First off, I'm 29, been working out since 16, eat a healthy diet, worked at a supp store all through college, and read a decent amount about cycles and orals and PCT's and everything, but never tried any besides 19 nortren when I was young and dumb at 19. I know test should be the real base of any cycle/stack, but I have been reading on taking Winny only and following it up with Nolva as a PCT. I am not looking to get huge, just add a few more pounds, shed some fat, and look good over summer and to follow. No contest prep or anything like that. Have any of you done a winny only cycle? Or can you give me some advice? Thinking of running 50mg e/d for 6-8 wks then start Nolva at 40mg's for 2 weeks than 20mg's for 4 wks. I would get blood work just to be safe before/middle/after. Will this work? Should I add anything? Waste of money? Anything would be great to hear from someone with experience. Thanks again. ~Matt`
> 
> ...


To answer your question, yes, you will be wasting your money. If this is your first cycle, dont waste this one time opportunity. You will never get the same gains that you can get on that cycle. Do a test only cycle at 500mg/wk and thank me later.


----------



## Beachbungalow07 (May 25, 2017)

I will thank you now for the advice. What would you recommend and what brand? I'd like to do a lot of research before going through with anything if you can point me in the right direction.


----------



## Carlo123 (May 26, 2017)

I 'm having trouble injecting Winstrol. I can pull it up into the syringe, then I change the needle to a 21 or 22 g needle , stick it in my thigh, and it just won't come out. Any thoughts ?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 26, 2017)

Beachbungalow07 said:


> I will thank you now for the advice. What would you recommend and what brand? I'd like to do a lot of research before going through with anything if you can point me in the right direction.



Awesome. There's so much info in the stickies here on first cycles and other stuff like that . Read up and ask questions you're not sure about


----------



## Carlo123 (May 26, 2017)

Does anyone have any clue why Winstrol is impossible to pin. It just won't come out of the needle. I 've used 21, 22, and 23 g needles. I have water based Winstrol w crystals in it but I shake it up to mix it before I start. Does any one have any thoughts on this.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 26, 2017)

Carlo123 said:


> Does anyone have any clue why Winstrol is impossible to pin. It just won't come out of the needle. I 've used 21, 22, and 23 g needles. I have water based Winstrol w crystals in it but I shake it up to mix it before I start. Does any one have any thoughts on this.



Are you injecting mud? I use a 29g for winni. Are you sure you even have a winni inject?


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 26, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Awesome. There's so much info in the stickies here on first cycles and other stuff like that . Read up and ask questions you're not sure about


 This times 1000. The stickies can answer most of your questions.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 26, 2017)

Carlo123 said:


> Does anyone have any clue why Winstrol is impossible to pin. It just won't come out of the needle. I 've used 21, 22, and 23 g needles. I have water based Winstrol w crystals in it but I shake it up to mix it before I start. Does any one have any thoughts on this.


 Winstrol should be water based. If you can't pin it through a 21 or 22 gauge needle, you shouldn't be injecting whatever it is in that vial.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 26, 2017)

Cobra Strike said:


> Are you injecting mud? I use a 29g for winni. Are you sure you even have a winni inject?



Maybe he is injecting a capsule


----------



## Carlo123 (May 27, 2017)

Don't know what you mean by a " winni inject" but thank you to Big Swole for being genuine and not sarcastic !


----------



## Carlo123 (May 27, 2017)

[FONT=Roboto-Regular, HelveticaNeue, Arial, sans-serif]Cobra Strike : 29 gauge is a very small diameter , I doubt you are using IM shots with a 29 gauge needle. Most Intramuscular shots are done with a 21 or 23 gauge needle.[/FONT]


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 27, 2017)

U got mashed potatoes not winny


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 27, 2017)

Carlo123 said:


> [FONT=Roboto-Regular, HelveticaNeue, Arial, sans-serif]Cobra Strike : 29 gauge is a very small diameter , I doubt you are using IM shots with a 29 gauge needle. Most Intramuscular shots are done with a 21 or 23 gauge needle.[/FONT]



Says who? Lol water based can most certainly go thru a 29g. And even oils can be used with 25 or a slin

I think cobra knows what he's talking about


----------



## BRICKS (May 27, 2017)

Carlo123 said:


> [FONT=Roboto-Regular, HelveticaNeue, Arial, sans-serif]Cobra Strike : 29 gauge is a very small diameter , I doubt you are using IM shots with a 29 gauge needle. Most Intramuscular shots are done with a 21 or 23 gauge needle.[/FONT]



Not true.  I use almost only 29 gauge needles.  And seriously, why would you want to stick a 21 gauge spike in your meat?  Are you in that much of a hurry?

A young bull and an old bull were standing on a hill in the pasture.  The young bull sais " Hey let's run down and fk a couple of cows".  The old bull replies " let's walk down and fk them all".


----------



## stonetag (May 27, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Not true.  I use almost only 29 gauge needles.  And seriously, why would you want to stick a 21 gauge spike in your meat?  Are you in that much of a hurry?
> 
> A young bull and an old bull were standing on a hill in the pasture.  The young bull sais " Hey let's run down and fk a couple of cows".  The old bull replies " let's walk down and fk them all".


 I've often used that quote both literally and figuratively...lol


----------



## Carlo123 (May 27, 2017)

Thank you , I will try your suggestions


----------



## Carlo123 (May 30, 2017)

Dude, What is a Winny  inject ??


----------



## motown1002 (May 30, 2017)

Carlo - I think he is just asking you if you are sure its injectable winny and not oral.


----------



## Carlo123 (May 31, 2017)

Yeah it's dragon pharma winny , I know I got the right stuff. Okay thnx.


----------

